# GBRs laying eggs :)



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi 


most of you know my story of gbrs laying eggs every alternative sundays and eating them after 4 days lol 

now i had set up a cycled 16 gallon for this purpose and acclimated them slowly ( for over 2 hrs ) and then plop dropped them in 

its like a week back and there are no other fish except for male female and 2 harlequin rasboras. 

im hoping they wont eat eggs this time and feeding them heavily with what ever they want. 

would the 2 H rasboras cause any harm to it ?? 
im currently running a 30 gallon filter on it, but also have a sponge filter in it. i planned to shutoff the filter and use sponge filter once they laid eggs but wouldnt it cause the change in water conditions and cause the fish to get into shock ??? 


advice advice advice on how to handle this please  

thanks


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

oh yea, i set it up with upturned terracota pots, slate rock and driftwood and all 

but they picked up the most unimaginable spot ( atleast i didnt think so though ) >> top of an artificial cave :| 

dumbies


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Mine are laying in a sunken breeder box i use to hold bio media. Mine arent eating the eggs but they are going fungus before they hatch.
As far as the sponge filter, just remove the HOB filter at the next PWC and the sponge should take it from there with no ill effects to the tank or fish.

Rasboras will steal the eggs, they do it to my discus constantly.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> Mine are laying in a sunken breeder box i use to hold bio media. Mine arent eating the eggs but they are going fungus before they hatch.
> As far as the sponge filter, just remove the HOB filter at the next PWC and the sponge should take it from there with no ill effects to the tank or fish.
> 
> Rasboras will steal the eggs, they do it to my discus constantly.


so i should transfer those two rasboras also to my other tank and leave all the tank to just those 2 rams ?? 


and is there a way to raise the babies ( or hatch the eggs with out the parents ?? ) 
i mean once the eggs are laid and the male fertilizes them can i take of the parents ?? or do they still need them ??


----------



## Mrmike (Apr 1, 2011)

Just a thought from when I had rams.... how soft is your water? They really like warm soft water.... almost discus water. Actually I had an easier time with the discus.....


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Mrmike said:


> Just a thought from when I had rams.... how soft is your water? They really like warm soft water.... almost discus water. Actually I had an easier time with the discus.....


7.0

Thanks for the suggestion Mike  

but unfortunately i really cant modify any water parameters :|. the only two ways i know to deal with water conditions are 
1. to get RO water :: i dont have this option due to various reasons 
2. use of chemicals :: im against using chemicals to stabilize tank, the only chemical i use is ph 7.0 and that too i used only once before transering my rams in


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

DAY 2 : so far soo good  

transferred those extra rasboras also into other tank and the male and female and a small ghost shrimp are the only ones in the tank right now 

Figers crossed XXXXXXXX

im running both the sponge filter and the HOB planning to turn off the hob in day 4. temp at 83F all parameters clean


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Update Day 3 :: *td*tired


the first thing i did after coming home is go check the eggs  

and all of them are gone ............... they ate them all again ..... 


may be they would never let the eggs hatch,, may be they like the taste of eggs too much


----------



## Mrmike (Apr 1, 2011)

How are the parents acting? Are they still guarding anyplace in the tank?


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Mrmike said:


> How are the parents acting? Are they still guarding anyplace in the tank?


No they are not guarding Amyplace 

They are just enjoying all 16 gallons for themselves 

This is like 8 or 9 times (4 times after I got them) 
It's like they are on schedule ... Lay eggs every alternate weekends, gaurd them for 3 days then eat thm


----------



## Mrmike (Apr 1, 2011)

Sounds just way too familiar! Wish I had the magic answer...... my pair did the same thing until they somehow actually had a batch..... granted, just the one batch..... then decided it was time to die. Go figure right?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

My rams are doing the same thing,Max. I would let it takes its course, I breed angels and discus now and am trying to get the GBR's to actually fulfill atleast to day wiggler. It took one pair of angels I had over 2 years to get it right, discus usually take 4-10 spawns to get it right ESPECIALLY the captive bred ones. On the other hand I got species breeding that I had no intentions to with alot of success. Its part instinct part life lessons for the fish, once they get it right and are fully mature you will have your GBR fry, infact more then youd want if they are truly paired.

How are the eggs before they eat them? mine only eat them once they get fungus on them then the entire spawn is gone.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

No fungus as I see 

They are orangish white before they eat them 

Next time I'm gonna takeout the parents off the tank on day 2 and see how it goes


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

white are infertile and the golden ones are fertile, usually the white ones will fungus and the parents will either eat or move the good eggs.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Ummm so is there a chance that I see atleast a couple of babies if I take out the parents after 2 days ? Or is that a big no no?


----------

